# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Выбор серверов

## Sokrat11

Всем привет. Собираемся закупить 2 сервера, один под Kerio WinRoute Firewall или ISA Server и второй под DC+Exchange Server, всего клиентов будет 40-45. Если у кого-то есть опыт, подскажите пожалуйста сколько памяти, какой процессор и сколько и т.д. понадобится для нормальной работы этих продуктов.

----------


## this

первый сервак - маршрутизатор под инетку и все? если да то хватит любого маломальского компа за 10 т.р., со вторым посложнее, смотря какое будет кол-во обращений, но лучше нормальный сервак на xeon-е и быстре жесткие.

----------

